# Big Catch of the day



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*LOL another Shrew------have a couple weasel set around the chicken coop-----Mice and shrew's are taking a whipping LOL---The other shrew was ate out of the trap by a weasel---I'm going to get that critter yet LOL- :hunter:* 

*svb*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Best be careful to get him skinned and stretched proper Skip ..cant say as I've ever caught one of them .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*He's on the stretcher LOL his fur is like velvet --I'm going to get them tanned with the other furs going to the Tannery-- -*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya dang near missed him with that bigfoot snapper.lol.

Moyles might loose a fur that size. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, you'll be shipping in no time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think Shakespeare had a Bigfoot in mind.

Nice catch though, 43 more to go for a hat.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice one congrats keep at em you’ll get enough for a pair of gloves yet


----------

